# need recommendations



## Ram08 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello all! I'm about to get my permit to carry and i just need some advice/recommendations on what to buy. I don't have much experience but i have shot several handguns in the past. I would like to get maybe a 9mm that i can carry all the time, i've been looking at the Ruger sr9c/Walther pps and similar but i am open to suggestions!! Thank you


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello Ram08, I haven't been here too long and many here have much more wisdom and experience than I, but I can tell ya your answer is already here on the sight ten fold. Evidently you're not picking any glunkers yet, but the answer from those in the know is buy what feels, shoots, and carries well for you. Everyone has their experiences and preferences in one brand or another and if you get above the 400-500-600 range in the top brands you will do well, even some below that price point may be acceptable for CC, like Keltec, Ruger LCR, LCP, etc......I never owned or shot the SR9C or Walther but I've know they are both fine reliable handguns. Goodluck.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sooner or later the Glockaphiles will surface pushing them as the absolute answer....but they are not for everyone, so take some time and go to a range and rent the ones you mentioned if you can and other ones as well, find the pistols that have the features you would like....mag capacity, safety, ergonomics....caliber is important....I suggest 9mm so you can practice using a less expensive ammo and still keep good self defense ammo on hand....warranty and customer service are very important, in a CC reliability, reliability, reliability...it needs to go bang if you should ever have to use it........JJ


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Haha, Glockaphiles. Denner had it right, shoot as many different types of pistols you possibly can and find out what fits you best. If you're anything like, you'll find out that a Glock just fits the bill! That's just what I found out anyway! I got a Glock 19 and I absolutely love it. I highly recommend it. The 19 is fun & comfortable to shoot, and I can conceal it quite easliy. 

Just find what fits you best and shoot the heck out of it!


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is my recommendation.....just because you seem new to the handgun scene, or thats what i have picked up, i think someting along the lines of a ruger lcr in 38 special, a nicle little revolver, can get with laser grips, and is a very concealable weapon.....thats what ya asked for was an opinion....cause after ya get one, you will get another n another, it is a disease, a viscious cycle, so get comfy carrying with something safe and simple, then lissen for the Glockahiles....lol.... which is btw a very nice gun....not gonna baash someting i own, and rely on for home defense.

Never argue with an idiot - they'll bring you down to their level then beat you with experience.


----------



## 500Benz (Dec 7, 2011)

Great Brands - HK, Glock, Springfield, Sig, Smith and wesson

cant go wrong with any guns by these manufacturers

Me personally, 
Glock 19, 27, 17
USP 9mm
Beretta Px4 Storm


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ram08 said:


> Hello all! I'm about to get my permit to carry and i just need some advice/recommendations on what to buy. I don't have much experience but i have shot several handguns in the past. I would like to get maybe a 9mm that i can carry all the time, i've been looking at the Ruger sr9c/Walther pps and similar but i am open to suggestions!! Thank you


You won't go wrong with the Ruger, trust me.:mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

What pistols have you shot recently? You are saying you don't have much experience, but you have shot handguns in the past? Do those pistols in the past include the sr9c, Walther pps or any of the manufactures that have been mentioned?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Did anybody say Glock yet???


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

all glocks are bouble stack thus fatter and heavier
i would look at the 9mm single stacks
there are many out there - i personnaly like the kahr cm9 and my wife likes the way it feels in the hand

if not 9mm then 380 - either ruger LCP or if you have the $$ then Sig 238


----------



## Ram08 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks all of you! I haven't shot anything recently its going back a couple of years so needless to say i'm basically very new to this. I don't recall what brands of guns i shot but i know it was 40/45 caliber semi auto,357 revolver etc... I prefer a semi gun but there is just so many to choose from and i just want to start with something thats reliable and easy enough to carry. I guess as soon as i have my permit it will be time to go shopping!!


----------

